
Letter to Sacramento Autonomous Vehicle Regulators (CA DMV) - ckl1810
https://medium.com/@chriskelvinlee/letter-to-sacramento-autonomous-vehicle-regulators-ca-dmv-2d3c7ba30252
======
Rish10yh
Thanks Chris for sharing.

